# Word of the Day:  Woebegone



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2021)

*Woebegone:  *
*adjective

sad or miserable in appearance.*
*"don't look so woebegone, Joanna"*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 27, 2021)

When I told family we were staying with... "_we be gone_", and got in the car, I could believe how woebegone they looked.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2021)

When I took my dog to the groomer she had a woebegone look on her face.  She is so happy to be back home now.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 27, 2021)

Dad looked so woebegone without  his teeth.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2021)

Can't get more woebegone than Leona Helmsley.  The dog reduces the risk of nausea when looking at the photo......


----------



## RubyK (Jan 27, 2021)

When found, the woebegone kitty was dirty and had matted fur and fleas. After we cleaned her up, we saw she was a beautiful white purebred cat.

@win231 ~ I remembered Leona's name and picture, but had to Google her to remind me why she was so awful. Now, I remember. She was the Queen of Mean!


----------

